# Wonder what Baseball season will be like?



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 27, 2020)

Just heard they will (re)start baseball season to run for 60 games (jam-packed, I believe, into about 66 days?).  It will be interesting to see how things go.  What's your take on it?


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 27, 2020)

Not even worth it.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 27, 2020)

I wonder how it will go....or if it will be cancelled beforehand,.... or if it will start, and then be stopped..... everything is so up in the air.....for good reasons.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 27, 2020)

A world series with no spectators?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 27, 2020)

They really do not need to hug each other, after someone hits a ball.


----------



## squatting dog (Jun 28, 2020)

Haven't watched a game since 1994. You know, the year they had a strike and just cancelled the world series. After that, it just seemed pointless to me as it showed that if the  world series didn't matter, what did the others games mean?


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 28, 2020)

I guess I enjoy watching baseball whether there's a world series or not.  I'm always amazed at how they can throw so far and accurately... slide into a base and then jump up like it's nothing


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 28, 2020)

As much as I love the game, for some reason, I cannot get excited about it this year.  But ever since I recovered from the COVID virus, nothing grabs me much these days.  I don't know why but perhaps it's because I am going through some complications or at least it is though that is what it is.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 29, 2020)

I noticed that a couple of the notable baseball players are already quickly opting out of playing this year.

There are so many reasons, any individual might have, for doing that.
They might have sick family members who need them to be available at times.
Or other concerns......


----------



## WhatInThe (Jun 30, 2020)

Kaila said:


> I noticed that a couple of the notable baseball players are already quickly opting out of playing this year.
> 
> There are so many reasons, any individual might have, for doing that.
> They might have sick family members who need them to be available at times.
> Or other concerns......



It would be a sham season. Millionaires are skipping a years pay and they have health concerns. On one hand I don't want to hear millionaires cry about safety concerns when retail employees or any essential worker has been risking their health for a lot less for months on end. That being said the interaction from any of these sports leagues might increase risk of transmission or different mutation because the players/teams are from all over the country. And they have older or high risk family as do many.

I little more leary of many of these local sports leagues, clubs, competitions etc because there are always participants there for the comradery  ie hang out together at place like BARS.


----------

